# AAM Christmas Meal & Piss up.



## jem (13 Nov 2006)

AAM Christmas Meal & Piss up Friday December 1st Roscrea.- Take the 2nd trip to tipp. 
Cost of room to follow
j


----------



## bazermc (13 Nov 2006)

As a dub I would need directions to tipp


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Nov 2006)

It's a long, long way, bazermc...  — but it's only 120km to Roscrea.

52°57'30.70"N
7°45'40.67"W
[broken link removed]


----------



## Megan (13 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> As a dub I would need directions to tipp


The AA will help you there - I mean the AA routeplanner and not the other AA but then again you might need it to when you get home.


----------



## jem (13 Nov 2006)

Very easy straight through mad cow heading south N7/m7 and just keep going the whole way to Roscrea. keep on n/m 7 at Portlaoise dont turn off.
It cant be easier.


----------



## Dearg Doom (14 Nov 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> It's a long, long way



This is totally inaccurate. Even minimal research will tell you that in fact it's a long way to Tipperary. Perhaps you're confused with the distance from Clare to here - it's a long, long way (and it grows further day by day).


----------



## bazermc (14 Nov 2006)

Dearg Doom said:


> This is totally inaccurate. Even minimal research will tell you that in fact it's a long way to Tipperary. Perhaps you're confused with the distance from Clare to here - it's a long, long way (and it grows further day by day).


 
I think the dubs played down there a few years ago.............its starting to come back to me now.......tooooo many pints that day.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Nov 2006)

Dearg Doom said:


> This is totally inaccurate.


Eh, penultimate line of the chorus..?


----------



## bazermc (14 Nov 2006)

Janey tipp is miles away......i dont think my moped would make it that far


----------



## Megan (14 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> Janey tipp is miles away......i dont think my moped would make it that far


Would you send it on its own?


----------



## AlastairSC (15 Nov 2006)

.... or maybe put it in the back of the car?.....


----------



## colc1 (15 Nov 2006)

Is there a Dublin drinks night for Christmas anyone?


----------



## liteweight (15 Nov 2006)

colc1 said:


> Is there a Dublin drinks night for Christmas anyone?



It's been and gone AFAIK.


----------



## jem (15 Nov 2006)

there was one poor turnout. be brave and take the trip to tipp No. 2
j


----------



## money man (20 Nov 2006)

id like to go. but am afraid to meet clubman ....he seems very angry all the time!! How did ye choose roscrea? 
p.s. i think its a good choice.


----------



## jem (20 Nov 2006)

I am from Roscrea


----------



## Purple (20 Nov 2006)

Where, what time and how much?


----------



## jem (20 Nov 2006)

Hi all.
the details:
 [broken link removed] hotel Roscrea. 7.00
meal €25
rooms bookes out there(nothing to do with aam)
b&b - [broken link removed]  [broken link removed]  b&b in latter single 40, twin €70.

Can anyone comming please post here as room is limited.



James


----------



## Marie (20 Nov 2006)

Yes James - I am definitely coming.  Is that 7.00pm booking for 7.30pm service? (I'll be flying from Stanstead via Dublin as no suitable flights available to Shannon).


----------



## Marie (20 Nov 2006)

btw that link for "Minnocks" gives Clonvogue B&B.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Nov 2006)

money man said:


> id like to go. but am afraid to meet clubman ....he seems very angry all the time!! How did ye choose roscrea?
> p.s. i think its a good choice.


No need to worry - (a) I won't be there and (b) I'm not angry all, or even most, of the time.


----------



## bazermc (21 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I won't be there


 

To busy making sure people post in the correct thread


----------



## money man (21 Nov 2006)

Aw well maybe next year. Only afraid of heights and clubman. other than that not too worried. will try and get heights sorted this year and maybe next year meet clubman!!! well its good to hear not angry all the time(or most of)! Will there be many people there James? I will try confirm next week.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> To busy making sure people post in the correct thread


No.


----------



## liteweight (21 Nov 2006)

money man said:


> id like to go. but am afraid to meet clubman ....he seems very angry all the time!! How did ye choose roscrea?
> p.s. i think its a good choice.



Clubman ...nah. He's very funny . Learn to separate person from role!

I have no affiliation with Clubman.


----------



## money man (21 Nov 2006)

good one!!


----------



## liteweight (21 Nov 2006)

money man said:


> good one!!



This one'll really scare ya.............Clubman on a ladder!!


----------



## jem (21 Nov 2006)

same place- minnocks are the owners mention aam and james.


----------



## Marie (21 Nov 2006)

Thanks for that James, and for arranging everything!


----------



## Purple (27 Nov 2006)

Jem,
How many are going?


----------



## jem (29 Nov 2006)

9/10 adaik confirmed. u comming??
if we decide to move from grants for a few pints I will leave a contact number at reception so any late commers can find us.


----------



## Marie (29 Nov 2006)

What time do we dine exactly?


----------



## jem (30 Nov 2006)

7.00pm


----------



## jem (30 Nov 2006)

menu for tomorrow night
The Lemon Tree Restaurant

*Deep Fried Garlic Mushrooms*
*Chicken Caesar Salad*
*Fresh Cream of Vegetable Soup *
*10oz Sirloin Steak **Served with Mushrooms & Onions*

*Breaded Breast of Chicken **Served with Chefs Gravy*
*Baked Darne of Salmon **Served with White Wine Sauce*

*All the above Served with a Selection of Fresh Vegetables and Potatoes*

*Homemade Apple Tart*
*Sherry Trifle*
*Tirmisu*


*€24.00 p.p*


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2006)

jem said:


> menu for tomorrow night
> The Lemon Tree Restaurant
> 
> *Sherry Trifle*


 
Jem,

I hope there won't be too much sherry in the trifle as some serious finances to be sorted and no time for drink


----------



## woods (30 Nov 2006)

What are the vegan options.
I can be very nasty if I am hungry.


----------



## bankrupt (30 Nov 2006)

Is there a menu of topics that can't be discussed?


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Nov 2006)

D'you think Grants would give us a discount if I offered to take a better photo for them than the one that currently graces their website? It looks like it was taken on a bad cameraphone with sherry trifle smudged over the lens!


----------



## Guest109 (30 Nov 2006)

Well thats a very reasonable priced dinner,enjoy  it all


----------



## jem (1 Dec 2006)

sueellen said:


> Jem,
> 
> I hope there won't be too much sherry in the trifle as some serious finances to be sorted and no time for drink


In Roscrea the trifle is in the sherry not the other way around.


----------



## jem (1 Dec 2006)

woods said:


> What are the vegan options.
> I can be very nasty if I am hungry.


There are veg options, dont worry.


----------



## jem (1 Dec 2006)

I need to let hotel know numbers so if everyone going can pm me to confirm please, thanks.
If anyone arrives late and we have moved to a different establishment I will leave my mobile number at reception in Grants


----------



## MugsGame (1 Dec 2006)

> What are the vegan options.


I hear the Vegan Interests will be well served at the top table.


----------



## woods (1 Dec 2006)

MugsGame said:


> I hear the Vegan Interests will be well served at the top table.


Just as well. I would feel out of place sitting anywhere else.


----------



## extopia (1 Dec 2006)

Marie said:


> Yes James - I am definitely coming.  Is that 7.00pm booking for 7.30pm service? (I'll be flying from Stanstead via Dublin as no suitable flights available to Shannon).



Whoah - way too much information there Marie!


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Dec 2006)

I'm happy to report that a splendid evening of learned congress and culinary delight was had by all... even if — with considerable regret — I had to leave before the 'let's-get-hammered' stage of the proceedings!

Kudos to jem for all his organisational work, and many thanks to Brendan and all the mods for their warm welcome and great company...


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2006)

I'm Sorry I missed it.


----------

